# Dudley ma. Show



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 19, 2010)

Dudley ma. Show is this weekend,feb.21


----------



## methos109 (Feb 20, 2010)

I will be there...hunting for parts.


----------



## yeshoney (Feb 20, 2010)

Some of the RatRodBike crew will be there!

Joe


----------



## catfish (Feb 22, 2010)

How about a report on the show??? I couldn't make it....


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey catfish, we missed you there. More vendors and people than the last one. A lot of newer (80's stuff), not too much antique. Mike had an auction at 12:00 but I did not stay for it. Hope to see you at Monson next month.


catfish said:


> How about a report on the show??? I couldn't make it....


----------



## catfish (Feb 23, 2010)

I wish I could have been there.... I will be at the Monson meet. Catfish


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 24, 2010)

Anybody have any pictures from dudley show?


----------

